# Kong stuffing for the raw fed dog?



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Tooz loves her Kong...she will lie in the yard and slurp on it for over an hour! Kind of like me in front of the tv with a bag of buttery popcorn and a Hershey bar!









Anyway, I was thinking...everything I put in the Kong is "processed." Does anyone have suggestions for raw stuffing??


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: kong stuffin for the raw fed dog?*

What about thawing out some premade raw, stuffing the kong, and refreezing?

~Kristin


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I SUPPOSE the cats could spare some of THEIR premade!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: kong stuffin for the raw fed dog?*

A heaping tablespoon of plain lowfat yogurt, frozen.
















BUT.. I would never-- not ever-- leave a dog alone, unsupervised with a Kong, filled or unfilled. (_I know you know this already, am just mentioning for those who don't know!_







)


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

*Re: kong stuffin for the raw fed dog?*

Freeze dried tripe and yogurt!!! Chyanne slurps her kong filled with that forever!!


----------

